
Google Deprecates “Sort by Date” Search Function - turkeytotal
https://twitter.com/searchliaison/status/1115706765088182272
======
turkeytotal
Even if Google's dates are not "high confidence," this function was still
useful outside of News search. Very disappointed to see this be retired.

~~~
rasz
Might be connected to YT breaking search sort after the mosque video.

